# Polyclay Betta



## Wiccandove (Aug 14, 2014)

Tried my hand at sculpting a betta from polymer clay. Heres my first attempt, done in blue clay as a base - I'll be painting it soon  Feedback welcome!


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow that looks awesome! What colors are you going to paint it?


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

That is beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I tryied to make a polymer clay betta once- it didnt turn out nearly as nice as yours, though my bettas saw it as a betta, and flared at it.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow its beautiful! I really love love the detail you've put on the fins, it looks so realistic.


----------



## Wiccandove (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks guys  I've been busy with work so no time to paint yet. I'm hoping to do that next week, I'll post pics of the finished item when I'm done.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Very nice


----------

